# Java Rätsel String Array



## bootsmann12 (8. Jun 2012)

Folgendes Rätsel soll gelöst werden:

Tipp: Die Lösung fängt mit "ZWQu bmVs aGF6 cmFi" an und alle Strings im Array werden genau einmal verwendet.


```
String[][] a = {{"ZWQu", "bmVs", "d3Vv"}, {"d5Gh", "QGVt", "aGF6"}, {"eQ==", "cmFi"}};
```

Ich brauche keine vorgefertigte Lösung, sondern einen Schubs in die richtige Richtung.
Die Strings aus denen sich der Lösungsanfang zusammensetzt sind jedenfalls nicht lexikografisch sortiert - das habe ich bereits getestet (auch nicht nach Anwendung von toLowerCase() bzw. toUpperCase()).
Das Array besitzt unterschiedliche Längen in der zweiten Dimension.
Die Teilstrings des Lösungsanfangs haben im Array folgende Position:
[0,0], [0,1], [1,2], [2,1] - falls jemand darin ein Muster erkennen kann?
Möglicherweise codieren die Strings auch einzelne Buchstaben für ein Lösungswort.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung?
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

viele Grüße


----------



## XHelp (8. Jun 2012)

[EDIT]
Tipp gelöscht
[/EDIT]
http://www-docs.tu-cottbus.de/careercenter/public/studierenden/06-2012/003p.pdf
findest du es nicht ein bisschen frech?


----------



## Atze (8. Jun 2012)

möge er sich schämen, der pursche!


----------

